# Impreza STI-Nasty to nice



## DarrenSTI (Apr 30, 2008)

Well as we all know this time of year is a right nightmere for keeping the cars clean, what with the damp/snowy/salty roads chucking up the worse kind of dirt I can think of.

Its not the worst I've seen this car look, but its dam close lol, the front & rear getting the worst of it:-









































Using Meg's WB & APC suit my style of cleaning just fine, and always give the results I'm after:-









































Gave the lower half a good spray with APC to start it breaking down the grim









With the foam lance on, preasure washer at the ready it was time for some snow of my own.
This was left to dwell for the usual 5mins or so before being preasured off, and then repeated again.

























Using the 2BM with Meg's SP and wash mitt it was applied. Nothing special to add here, once done it was hosed off with a thick flow of water, this I find help drag more water off ready for drying with a poorBoys waffle towel:-









And just look at what comes off, thank god for the rinse bucket:-









All done, tyres were dressed with Blackfire tyre gloss, tomorrow it will get a wax top up using Blackfire Ivory Wax.
Heres a few finished shots!, thanks for looking:thumb:


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

STUNNING!!!! :argie:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Beautiful scooby mate 

Cracking work it looks ace.


----------



## ASH 54 (Sep 21, 2006)

Lovely car! this colour looks so good when this clean.


----------



## DarrenSTI (Apr 30, 2008)

Cheers guys for the nice comments. To be honest I like the car getting dirty, because you get such kick out of getting it back to top standards, something to be proud of again. It just doesn't stay clean for long, 10mins drive up the road and its back to pic 1 lol.


----------



## 4937Liam (Feb 4, 2010)

That is very, very nice. Im not looking forward to taking on my car - Its been nearly six weeks and i cant quite understand how ive let it get this bad.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

The car looks very clean now . BF Sealant + BF Wax great combo :thumb:


----------



## DarrenSTI (Apr 30, 2008)

4937Liam said:


> That is very, very nice. Im not looking forward to taking on my car - Its been nearly six weeks and i cant quite understand how ive let it get this bad.


6 weeks.....ouch lol. This was only one week of dirt on mine, dread to think what 6 weeks would look like:doublesho



MAXI-MILAN said:


> The car looks very clean now . BF Sealant + BF Wax great combo :thumb:


Sure is, they are excellent products. Using the Blackfire Gloss Enhance Spray before the Wax gives that little extra wet/glossy kick, awesome stuff.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

DarrenSTI said:


> Sure is, they are excellent products. Using the Blackfire Gloss Enhance Spray before the Wax gives that little extra wet/glossy kick, awesome stuff.


BF Gloss Enhance Spray :thumb: . I use it between BF Sealant coats x2 , it adds extra glossy wet look .


----------



## Footballer (Dec 7, 2010)

Oh my!

Stunning.......


----------



## mjd (Dec 18, 2006)

A1! Nothing like the satisfaction of standing back and admiring your work is there!
Tis a credit to you.


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

Great turn around!!


----------



## BeezaDave (Sep 11, 2010)

great work lad :thumb:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Very nice,
Like the little monster sticker :thumb:


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

superb looking. just adore the colour of these


----------



## Raymond (Jul 31, 2010)

That the car is stunning :O. Nice work


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Very nice, like the little *SCOOBY* sticker under the rear spoiler, never seen that before :thumb:


----------



## DarrenSTI (Apr 30, 2008)

mk2jon said:


> Very nice,
> Like the little monster sticker :thumb:


These one more on the car somewhere, on the outside..........join in the family fun and see if you can see where lol?????????????????

A clue:- its not as clearly seen due to the snow foam, you can just make it out.



andye said:


> Very nice, like the little *SCOOBY* sticker under the rear spoiler, never seen that before :thumb:


Its only a stencil for the brake light, its been on for a while no, still in two minds whether I like it or not?.


----------



## WR1 Shane (Mar 22, 2010)

That looks stunning mate top work! always nice to see a fellow Impreza owner taking such pride in their car


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Looks great, miss my Impreza now though


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE (Nov 13, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## TOMMY_RS (Aug 2, 2010)

looks smart that


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Cracking car, would love one!


----------



## tazzy-lee (Dec 25, 2008)

very fresh!!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice car, looks great!


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

DarrenSTI said:


> These one more on the car somewhere, on the outside..........join in the family fun and see if you can see where lol?????????????????
> 
> A clue:- its not as clearly seen due to the snow foam, you can just make it out.
> 
> Its only a stencil for the brake light, its been on for a while no, still in two minds whether I like it or not?.


Ah-Ha,on the windscreen :thumb:


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

i want one but the thought of it getting took puts me off getting one


----------



## DarrenSTI (Apr 30, 2008)

joelee said:


> i want one but the thought of it getting took puts me off getting one


Well the come with Trackers as standard/alarm/immob. I have a steering wheel disc lock also, but half the time its the keys they want don't they
Surely can't be no worse than any other quick car......can they?


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

Well the lad next door had a 55 uk 300 ppp and they come through his door at half five in the morning and took the keys car phones and wallet and that had all kinds of security on it and i am not just sayin it


----------



## DarrenSTI (Apr 30, 2008)

joelee said:


> Well the lad next door had a 55 uk 300 ppp and they come through his door at half five in the morning and took the keys car phones and wallet and that had all kinds of security on it and i am not just sayin it


Bliimey, dam shame that is. Make it hard wonting a nice car, and wondering how long your going to keep it what a world we're living in aye.


----------



## Ross08 (Apr 8, 2008)

Excellent detail!

I doub't these words are often heard, but: I never used to like the Impreza. Not until very recently.
Now, I would love one - and it would have to be in this blue. They look the part after a good detail.


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

I know yer he look all over the country for it and went to scotland to get it and it was really nice he got it back but was never the same


----------



## DarrenSTI (Apr 30, 2008)

Ross08 said:


> Excellent detail!
> 
> I doub't these words are often heard, but: I never used to like the Impreza. Not until very recently.
> Now, I would love one - and it would have to be in this blue. They look the part after a good detail.


Thanks very much, I was all sold on the sound alone. Impreza's and WR Blue are up there with the best colour/car combos, red ferrari, yellow Lambo.

I see you have a Astra VXR, is that the Nuri Edition? I didnt um & arh about one myself.


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice to see another scoob getting some attention this weekend.

Good effort mate!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Looks great, very clean and not OTT :thumb:

Still thing Solberg Ice Blue is better though


----------



## JordanTypeR (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm looking at getting one of these soon maybe, but read many mixed opinions on mpg. I used to have a STI Type R and that was mega thirsty. I can only assume with it being a different newer engine they must be a bit better?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

JordanTypeR said:


> I'm looking at getting one of these soon maybe, but read many mixed opinions on mpg. I used to have a STI Type R and that was mega thirsty. I can only assume with it being a different newer engine they must be a bit better?


Lol are you having a laugh? If MPG is a concern then don't buy an Impreza! :lol:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

wow wow wow, perfect


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

nice car, great work :thumb:


----------



## DarrenSTI (Apr 30, 2008)

Yeah the WR1 colour is still nice, but I just love the rich bright colour of WR Blue.

MPG as said above is the only problem with them, you can get 25mpg from them driving at steady motorway sppeds on a long run, but you you want to enjoy the car ( and I dont mean driving it stupid) then it will go down to 20 pretty quick, and empty your wallet of £50 a week.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Clark @ PB said:


> Lol are you having a laugh? If MPG is a concern then don't buy an Impreza! :lol:


Agreed, But for the power u get i think the car is ok on fuel, But if you worried about MPG then the car isn't for you :thumb:


----------



## JordanTypeR (Mar 13, 2010)

Clark @ PB said:


> Lol are you having a laugh? If MPG is a concern then don't buy an Impreza! :lol:


 I know that, but there's a difference between getting something that will do say 22-27mpg, and something like my old one which only got about 18mpg on a run.


----------



## DarrenSTI (Apr 30, 2008)

JordanTypeR said:


> I know that, but there's a difference between getting something that will do say 22-27mpg, and something like my old one which only got about 18mpg on a run.


wow 18mpg on a run, sod that lol unless you were running 400bhp+.
I can safely say on a run with a newage Impreza 25mpg is very easily achieveable, maybe even more.


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

Car looks great, nice job! I recently got a WR Blue blob eye with Gold prodrives, wish mine was as clean  Lovely front end touches you have on yours 

I'm getting about 21 mpg doing town driving with a few mods


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

My hawkeye WRX (2.5L) gets about 20mpg, it was killing me so I've LPG'd it. All the fun of petrol and running costs of diesel. I wish I'd done it earlier!


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

That was pretty dirty......looking much better after a bit of TLC.....lovely car :thumb::thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work on a great looking car!:thumb:

I know what you mean about the roads this time of the year, the car gets dirty so quickly!!

I've got a '04 plate WR blue STI Impreza that will need repainting after this winter. I got broadsided by a gritter a couple of weaks ago and the grit hit the car with such force that it chipped the paint down to the metal and rust spots have started to appear!!


----------



## DarrenSTI (Apr 30, 2008)

scooby73 said:


> Nice work on a great looking car!:thumb:
> 
> I know what you mean about the roads this time of the year, the car gets dirty so quickly!!
> 
> I've got a '04 plate WR blue STI Impreza that will need repainting after this winter. I got broadsided by a gritter a couple of weaks ago and the grit hit the car with such force that it chipped the paint down to the metal and rust spots have started to appear!!


Thanks for the nice comment.

Wow, didn't know it can come out with that much force.
Seeing the brighter side of it, at least with a full respray you can start afresh with the paint work and keeping it in tip-top condition.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Thats bloody awesome is that mate, spot on


----------



## JazzRST (Jan 2, 2008)

mate your car looks lush, heres mine. Where abouts in essex are you?

http://i412.photobucket.com/albums/pp202/acclaim_marquees/scoobyside.jpg


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

DarrenSTI said:


> Thanks for the nice comment.
> 
> Wow, didn't know it can come out with that much force.
> Seeing the brighter side of it, at least with a full respray you can start afresh with the paint work and keeping it in tip-top condition.


I think the gritter must have had the hopper set too high, as it hit the side of the car with real force. When it hit the car I had come to a complete stop and the gritter was only moving really slow (approx 15-20mph). I've never heard the salt hit the car with such force before when passing a gritter, in the other direction. None of it went underneath the car, it sounded like it hit, square-on!

I was also told that the councils are using grit mixed in with the salt. So this combined with the soft Subaru-paint, probably accounts for the damage. It's only gone down to the metal in a couple of spots, but the entire off-side of the car is peppered with small chips, where it's gone down to the primer.

I have been toying with the idea of having the front-end of the car resprayed for a couple of years now, down to the copious amount of stone chips. So as you say on the brighter side, this will probably spur me into having the whole car resprayed to get it looking mint again!:thumb:


----------



## DarrenSTI (Apr 30, 2008)

JazzRST said:


> mate your car looks lush, heres mine. Where abouts in essex are you?
> 
> http://i412.photobucket.com/albums/pp202/acclaim_marquees/scoobyside.jpg


Oh nice car too.
Are you a right neat freak too when it comes to details?

Im in Clacton (Essex)


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

That colour is lush, great result. love it.


----------



## JazzRST (Jan 2, 2008)

DarrenSTI said:


> Oh nice car too.
> Are you a right neat freak too when it comes to details?
> 
> Im in Clacton (Essex)


well i've only just starting getting into detailing, but only had my scooby since july and due to the bad weather i've put it away in the garage so it hasnt seen any snow/rain, its more of a "weekend" car to be honest, pushing 393bhp done by andy forrest, i'm from ilford :wave:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Cool car and it looks superb cleaned up.


----------

